# 2000 Maxima starter problems



## jaschlicht2 (Oct 11, 2016)

In the past 3 years, I think I have replaced the starter 5 times in my 2000 Maxima SE. I have purchased rebuilt starters from the local Advance Auto parts and the most recent was a rebuilt from NAPA. I am getting anywhere between 6 months and 1 year out of them. Almost sounds like a Solenoid issue where the starter is not engaging. Any suggestions? Could there be something else causing the problem or wearing the starters out.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Rebuilt or new aftermarket starters are notorious for not lasting long and many times are DOA. Your best bet is to get a rebuilt OEM starter; you'll pay more but at least they'll last.


----------

